# Radio Ads



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Ambulance Chaser Law Firms advertising "Uber carries BIG Insurance!" is a warning that people will do anything they can to get their hands on some of it. In fact I cringe when I hear it and wish Uber would put an injunction on this. I feel concerned it may jeopardize our safety and safety on the road to others. There is also a large billboard at Uber LAXit for an "Uber Accident" attorney.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

It is just your standard fear mongering emotional draw ad that has been around for decades. Rideshare companies are the current flavor of the year for the ad companies. Expect to see virus related ads at some point this year. When nothing else is good to focus on, they will go back to focusing on trucks.

In the mean time, thousands are seriously injured or killed by drivers under the influence every day, but no one wants to speak up for those victims.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> It is just your standard fear mongering emotional draw ad that has been around for decades. Rideshare companies are the current flavor of the year for the ad companies. Expect to see virus related ads at some point this year. When nothing else is good to focus on, they will go back to focusing on trucks.
> 
> In the mean time, thousands are seriously injured or killed by drivers under the influence every day, but no one wants to speak up for those victims.


I think you feel that, but there are voices. I am a victim of drunk driving myself.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ab...unk-driving-so-are-dwi-service-providers/amp/


----------

